# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  gỡ bỏ ask for genuine microsoft software như thế nào

## gcat1

giup em voi các bác ơi
em chết mất no làm chậm máy em lắm
và hinh nền desktop cung mât tiêu lun.hichic

----------


## 513minh89

bạn không nhận được tin nhắn của mình à.sao bạn post nhiều bài vậy,mất công mod del bài ,hjk hjk

----------


## Chickense

bạn có thể vào đây để tìm cách khắc phục. chúc bạn thành công
ask for genuine microsoft software???? 
http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=12653&highlight=genuine+microsoft  +software

----------


## dichvuseo001

bạn có 2 cách để giải quyết vụ trên như sau:
1/ sử dung phần mềm ở trang web :www.rapidshare/files/24332859/kb905474_1.5.540.0.rar
2/ dùng thủ công như sau:
vao chế độ safe mode
vào window\system32 xóa file wgalogon.dll và wgtray.exe thế la xong

----------


## kevinsorbo

ôi ôi vấn đề này bao người trên diễn đàn post rồi mà bạn vẫn còn hỏi. pó tay!!!

----------


## nguyenle

*lllllllllllllllllll*

anh tài thì làm giúp hộ cái nào đã khó lại lắm mồm

----------


## alodienlanh

có ai gỡ được cái này chỉ gium cho tôi với .........thanks các bạn nhiều

----------


## samnguyen

> có ai gỡ được cái này chỉ gium cho tôi với .........thanks các bạn nhiều


bạn đã khai quật topic từ cách đây 1 năm rưỡi rồi đó! 
bạn dùng xp hay window 7
nếu xp tham khảo cái này: http://vinasupport.com/blog/index.php/2010/05/go-bo-windows-genuine-advantage/

----------


## damtuyen232

lại là lỗi win dỡm đấy mà ! có cách ở trên rùi đấy ! bạn cứ thế mà thực hiện !

----------


## hoanganh1

bạn tham khảo cách gỡ bỏ cảnh báo genuine trên 24h nha
http://hcm.24h.com.vn/vi-tinh-internet/loai-bo-canh-bao-genuine-windows-validation-c55a305919.html

----------


## thuthao813

chắc có lẽ phải làm một topic ở dạng chú ý đẩy lên cao thôi .chứ bệnh này có rất nhiều người hỏi mặc dù đã có nhiều câu trả lời rồi .bạn đã làm chữa được chưa vậy .

----------


## nuhoang

*hướng dẫn win bị cảnh báo genue windows validation*

* loại bỏ cảnh báo genuine windows validation*

những người dùng windows sp2 không có bản quyền khi autoupdate thường tự động download về genuine windows validation. đây là chương trình của microsoft nhằm kiểm tra những windows không có bản quyền và đưa ra thông báo lúc khởi động cũng như tắt máy.
xin hướng dẫn các bạn cách loại bỏ thông báo khó chịu trên:
_bước 1:_ bạn vào thư mục _c[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]ocuments and settingsall usersapplication datawindows genuine advantagedata_. xoá file _data.dat_. tạo một file rỗng data.dat khác bằng cách: nhấn chuột phải chọn* new –> text document*. sao đó đổi tên thành_ data.dat_ . nếu khi bạn tạo *file text* mới mà không thấy đuôi của file hãy vào *tool –> folder option –> view* và bỏ chọn *hide extension for known file type*. nhấn chuột phải vào file data.dat mới tạo rồi chọn _properties_. tick chọn *hidden và read-only* . nhấn _ok_ để thoát.
​ _bước 2_: nhấn vào nút start .chọn run. gõ vào dòng lệnh “_regedit_” rồi nhấn enter. chọn đến thư mục _hkey_local_machinesoftwaremicrosoft windows nt currentversionwinlogonnotify_. xoá toàn bộ _winlogonnotify_. tắt registry editor.
_bước 3 (optional):_ -nếu khởi động lại vẫn bị thì làm bước 3- khởi động máy rồi vào windows theo chế độ safe mode.
xoá các file trong các thư mục sau:
windowssystem32wgalogon.dll
windowssystem32wgatray.exe
windowssystem32legitcheckcontrol.dll
khởi động lại máy và không còn thông báo khó chịu nữa.
tôi cũng bị như thế này và đã khắc phục thành công
chúc các bạn thành công!
nếu được cám ơn 1 câu nhé! ok

----------

